# OOP Empire teutogen guard NIB



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys I've got a 10 man box of teutogen gaurd that I want to offload I thought I'd give a day to the heretics to pick it up, If It doesnt sell i'll put it up on ebay.

The box has been opened and looked inside, but nothing has been built.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

how much would you be asking?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not really sure on the price, if any hobbyist knows on a good pirce for this?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I bid £30 plus postage


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome £30 + p&p it is


----------

